# Best GoPro Rafting Set Up



## kazak4x4

GoPro is worth it to me, I've used it for a while. Most of us come up with home made mounts to use. My friend uses a hiking stick, I've used a helmet mount and a tripod on the stern.

Definitely get an extra battery, LCD screen is so so, drains the battery quick.


----------



## MT4Runner

kazak4x4 said:


> GoPro is worth it to me, I've used it for a while. Most of us come up with home made mounts to use. My friend uses a hiking stick, I've used a helmet mount and a tripod on the stern.
> 
> Definitely get an extra battery, LCD screen is so so, drains the battery quick.


 
Here are some cool ideas I found in searching past threads on MB:

Leif and Natalie: Cool things to do with your GoPro


----------



## Curtiso

Wow! That link is awesome! Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MT4Runner

Here's a pretty well-edited video.
http://vimeo.com/29832137
Nothing fancy about the mounts, but the variety of camera angles makes it a visually appealing video.

DVD-length videos are a PAIN, but 3-5min YouTube/music video-length videos are absolutely do-able with 2-3 hours of good raw footage.

Edit for "feel good"/"visually appealing" as opposed to trying to edit to tell the story of your entire day on the river.

Say you shoot half the river with the GoPro mounted to your raft, the other half mounted to your helmet. Edit it so you view a video with raft/helmet/raft/raft/helmet/helmet/raft (etc.) views of rapids. Only people who really, really know the river you're on will notice that you are showing your video out of sequence.

Clips of people doing silly things at the put-in, scouting the rapids, candids at lunch or the take-out are also good to add in. How about a bocce ball game on a sandy beach at lunch time with the GoPro buried in the sand near the object ball? Get creative and get footage with editing in mind--you need to edit a video or two to know what you'll want--and then your video capture and camera angles can be more "intentional".


----------



## salsasean

I would say the Go Pro is worth it. On a recent grand trip that I was on, one of the fellow team members brought a Go Pro and mainly used it for still photos and some videos. Completely impressed with both. I would have never thought of still photos with the Go Pro but they were awesome.


----------



## Peev

Really?


----------



## TriBri1

I'm a fan of the stern mount on a pole, gives you the feel of being in the boat and keeps you honest if you lose your oar half way through the rapid.

2011GraniteRapid on Vimeo


----------



## upshitscreek

TriBri1 said:


> 2011GraniteRapid on Vimeo


dude, that video rocked. it takes abit for me to say 'holy shit...'. 

and those last seconds..... dories are beautiful boats but fuck that noise.

cheers.


----------



## Curtiso

That Granite Rapid video is AMAZING. That video alone sold me on a GoPro. I'll be going to BestBuy during my lunch hour.


----------



## Don

*Check these out*

After watching a few GoPros sink into the abiss, I did some hunting.

Here are some options that will bring the camera home with you. 

GoPro Add-On that really make the difference. « MtSurf Denver's Kayak HQ

Also check out gopole.com


----------



## blutzski

Don, do you carry those?


----------



## Don

*eBay*

Neither is made by GoPro. I found them on eBay. The "Sky Dive" attachment is made in Grand Junction, CO. I was stoked to find them.


----------



## blutzski

Don I watched that goPro vid of you taking the kids down filterplant. How did you mount the GoPro to the front of your shredder? Was is attached to a paddle you stapped to the grab-ropes up front?


----------



## Don

*Helmet*

Nope. I clipped my helmet (w/ GoPro) onto my spare paddle. The new alum clip I bought so that I can really strap it to a cooler, homemade pole, front of the raft, or other kayaks. With that little clip I'll be able to use a minicell foam block and a small cam strap to mount it on anyones kayak in the group. Then I can keep my helmet on my head.


----------



## Don

*One more thing*

One more thing. I mounted and extra "Oh SH#T" handle to the front cross tube of my Shredder. It's been a great addition for the boat.


----------



## unsponsored

Few go pro ideas here - GoPro | UNSPONSORED

Currently working on a few others for raft use as well.


----------



## Snowolf

TriBri1 said:


> I'm a fan of the stern mount on a pole, gives you the feel of being in the boat and keeps you honest if you lose your oar half way through the rapid.
> 
> 2011GraniteRapid on Vimeo


I wanted to also give you props for that video and also finishing Granite so well with one oar! I really like that stern mount view.


----------



## Snowolf

Actually, after watching several of these videos, it is from a Dory pilot named Kelly and I have to say that these are some of the best edits I have ever seen. I have been on a motor rig twice down the Grand and even though I have been a raft guy, I have always wanted to do a Dory trip on the Grand and these videos have sealed the deal for me; I am going to do this as a paying passenger!

Granite

Hermit

Lava Falls


----------

